# thermostat help



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone please post a picture of where the thermostat is located
I just got a 160 degree and I realised I don't have a clue of where it goes.....yes funny I know. I kinda laughed at myself after I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just follow the lower radiator hose to the inlet that's bolted to the front cover on the engine. Pull that hose clamp, remove those two 10 mm bolts, pull the inlet and you'll see the thermostat.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Maybe you should have someone else install it. Our t-stat is in the same spot as 99% of cars out there.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Maybe you should have someone else install it. Our t-stat is in the same spot as 99% of cars out there.


Maybe of the newer cars, but for decades it was located at the upper hose to intake. Just a few years ago did they go to the reverse flow cooling systems. It's a legit question to ask. Getting the air out of a rev flow system and getting the antifreeze to flow propperly can be tricky.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

A friend of mine with a supercharged AMG said he drilled 2 holes in his thermostat to keep coolent flowing constantly. 
Do you guys recomend this?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The only reason I could see for drilling a hole would be to add in getting the air out of the system and keep it from trapping air behind the thermastat causeing an overheating problem. Many thermostats have a hole predrilled with a little bell type thing going through the hole which allows the air to pass through, but then closes the hole when the water level goes above it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

When I replaced my radiator, I did my t-stat while there. I found that I could fill the block with about a gallon of water, then filled the radiator with pure Dexcool as well as the over flow, then I didn't really have an air issue. Trick is to fill the block! Plus I belive there is a air purge system also, not sure how great it is though. I'll take my KNN intake off as I need to clean the filter anway and take a pic of what I think the pureg is.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I like to know where I can buy this thermostat and recommended makes/models part numbers........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

batmans said:


> I like to know where I can buy this thermostat and recommended makes/models part numbers........


SLP has a 160* tstat but its like $25 shipped, what a rip.

I went to PepBoys and just bought one. Standard stock, nothing special. Like $8 bucks. I think we share the same t-stat as the LS Vette and G8 GT.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I got brave!
I went to autozone and had the guy show me where it is. I ran the car up on ramps so I wouldn't loose as much coolent. Then switched it out.
It made a bigger difference than I thought. The temp used to sit on the lower part of the line before the half but now it's a complete line lower


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What effect does lowering the operating temperature by 27 degrees have on perfomance/gas mileage, etc.?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

+1 I'd really like to know...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

HP11 said:


> What effect does lowering the operating temperature by 27 degrees have on perfomance/gas mileage, etc.?


You need to lower the fan temp to take full advantage of the lower thermostat. Lowering the operating temperature of the engine reduces heat soak. Heat soak reduces engine power. As for the gas mileage I didn't see a differance.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I used the predator to lower the fan.
I have to check and see how low I put it


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

So why didn't gm use a 160 T-sat?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> So why didn't gm use a 160 T-sat?


The higher operating temps helps keep emissions lower.
Have to keep the EPA happy.

Larry


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The higher operating temps helps keep emissions lower.
> Have to keep the EPA happy.
> 
> Larry


That part I knew. I'm a Datsun fan. In fact I sold my Datsuns to buy my GTO. One of my old tricks on the two that needed smog checks was to put the hottest thermostat in them I could find for the smog check. I had a 212 degree 'stat for the smog check which I would change to a 160 as soon as possible after the test. I'm thinking the GTO would likely still pass the test even with a 160. Much better emission controls on a GTO than on a 1978 Datsun 280Z or a 1979 Datsun 810.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> The higher operating temps helps keep emissions lower.
> Have to keep the EPA happy.
> 
> Larry


Isn't that the truth.


----------

